# New To Fish



## GotamaHuy (May 18, 2009)

Hey guys,

Well I've been interested in fish for a long time now. Now that i have the money and a place for a fish tank, I would like to invest in this hobby. I've always LOVED saltwater fish and I would like to get one. But I have to clue how hard it is to care care of or the cost. I am committed to this tank if I do get one. I probably want a small fish tank like a biocube. I believe it will be 28 gallons I think. Can someone figure out how much it will cost? The fish i want is a couple of clownfish and shrimps, and maybe a few more. I wont be getting this tank until late this year so I got plenty of time to do research and thinking. I've been reading about freshwater lately but i really want a saltwater.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

You are looking at 10-15 $ per gallon if you want fish only, 20-25 $ per gallon if you want fish only with live rock, and 25-35 $ per gallon (depending on what corals you want) if you want Reef.


----------



## GotamaHuy (May 18, 2009)

so is this the cost for all the equipment as well? i know it is possible to sucessfully manage a saltwater tank as a complete newbie, but do you guys recommend i do that or run a freshwater first. i don't mind a freshwater but i know for a fact that i will be doing saltwater and i dont want to waste money on two tanks when i can put more money into just one. and i do want a tank with fish and invertebre. if i do get clown fish can i put three in a tank or should i keep it at 2? also, what kind of nano tanks do you guys recommend, i was looking at the 29 gal. biocube.

also, so far i got books, the ones that are for dummies. can you guys recommend some books that are pretty good


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Yes everything for starting up. I know of people who have gone right into saltwater... one huge piece of advice... get a quarantine setup (just a bare 10 gallon tank with a pvc pipe in it a freshwater filter, and heater and light) it will save you hundreds of dollars and will pay for itself.

I recommend "The new marine aquarium" by mike paletta.


----------



## GotamaHuy (May 18, 2009)

thanks a bunch. should i just go with a rectangle 30 gal. or a cubic like tank. can you suggest what kind of aquarium to buy like the jbj nanocube


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=18538
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=20458


----------



## GotamaHuy (May 18, 2009)

thanks a bunch. i was jus curious if the eclipse 6gal will make a good quarantine tank?

also, i will be moving in 3 years... should reason postpone me building this aquarium. if so, i was thinking about going freshwater during this time until i do moved and start a salt water tank later on. what do you think of this idea?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

that would be fine... however, I've moved several aquaria sucessfully without casuality


----------



## GotamaHuy (May 18, 2009)

then forget about freshwater and lets jump to salt water. i ahve a few questions:

1. can i put my tank in my room i live in colorado. the windows will be shut and binds will be down 24/7

2. for my quarantine tank is it cheaper to buy the equipment separately or can i buy a eclipse 6 gal. tank with a thermometer. 

3. i think i will be going with the oceanic biocube 29 gal. to see how much fish and invertebrate i can put in there should i go how gallons is my tank or the surface area of my tank. (still planning out my fish)

4. will clownfish be ok with firefish?
thanks in advance


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

1) blinds don't need to be shut unless there is direct sunlight hitting the tank
2) A cheap system (10 gallons) is around $30 for everything... I believe eclipse tanks are a bit more expensive.
3) ? sorry not quite understanding the question
4) It depends on the type of clownfish.


----------



## GotamaHuy (May 18, 2009)

1. ok for my fish i would like to get the Black and White Ocellaris, Ocellaris Clownfish, firefish, and a blenny with cleaner invertebrates. how many fish can i put in a tank that will be under 4". also does the number of invertebrates lower the amount of fish i can put.

2. ive decided to go with FOWLR, wat do u think of that? well i hear clowns will still be happy without an anemone is that true? i know they will be ok but will they be happier with one?

3. i have been doing alot of thinking lately as well and it is coming down to this nano saltwater tank or a freshwater with live plants tank. it will be a 30 gallon with 2 rams, 6 cardinal tetras, 4 rummy nose tetra, a clown pleco so far. i would like an estimate of how much this freshwater set up would cost me. the saltwater tank looks like it could be from 600-900 dollars is that correct?

thanks in advance


----------

